# BBQed Pulled Pork



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

BBQed pulled pork.

I start off with it in the electric smoker for about 12 hours, so I can sleep while it cooks.
Then move it to the wood fired smoker for 2 more hours just to get the temp up to 180*
internal. Mmmm good! And i also use Tony Roma's Honey bbq sauce after it is all pulled apart.
I use a mix of Hickory and cherry wood. It seems to work out great!
No complaints yet!

Now for the dry rub recipe... 
Start off with 1 cup sugar.
a couple Tbs garlic powder
2 Tbs onion powder
about a tsp sea salt to taste 
and about 1/4 cup lauwrys 
seasonal.

Rub all over the roast before smoking in the smoker.
and cook at between 225-275 for 12 to 14 hours
and enjoy


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

We do pulled pork every once in a while, we will have to try this.. 

Thanks


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang that sounds good! I love pulled pork. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a video of one of many BBQ's.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the video Jeeper, looks good. I'd post one of my bbq videos up but they are full of booze, nudity and trampoline shots and just who would want to watch that  ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, good stuff.

That was a great video, I could smell the smoke!


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is an update to the Dry rub! 
No complaints yet!

New dry rub recipe

1- cup brown sugar

2- tsp onion powder

2- tsp garlic powder

4- tsp Lawry's seasonal

4- tsp black pepper

4- tsp sea salt


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Jeeper, I'll give it a try.


----------

